# Newest try on lineless art.



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

So in inspiration from my newest Betta, Galileo, I decided to try something that I don't usually touch on. Lineless art. This picture is also currently being used as my Avatar.
I was unable to capture his true shininess and ultimate spectrum of colors, but this was really the first time I actually attempted to digitally paint a fish. I've done dolphins and orcas before, and in that field my skills are quite acute. It's the scales that I need to work on. Plus he looks a little fat, his lips aren't big enough, his tail is too short... I could just go on. 

Here's the fish.









Here's the art.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

wow! Awesome! how long does that take you to do?


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

Laki said:


> wow! Awesome! how long does that take you to do?


Since I was really just winging it, it took a little over an hour. There are still a lot of details that I'm sure I missed.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

It's awesome! Very nice!


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

With the light source coming in from the right, the highlighting should be on the right side of his body, but I love it! Really love the use of a lower opacity and layers with his little fins!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

way better than i am  haha


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

pretty!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Gorgeous art and Betta!


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

I think it looks great!


----------

